# Need to turn off fan on dell laptop



## mingqi53

Have you tried lowering the power settings to power saver mode?

You can reduce the maximum state of your processor, which should result in reducing the likelihood of your fan spinning up.

Speedfan may be capable of doing this as well.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Have you tried cleaning it out recently?

Or have the bearings gone?

Just take it apart and unplug it or just jam a little bit cardboard in it


----------



## micfiygd

Yeah I might just take it apart.

was just wondering if there was a software solution


----------



## kingpin4329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfiygd;15450471*
> So I have a dell laptop that is a few years old and today the fan starting making a really horrible noise whenever it starts to run.
> 
> Is there a way that I can stop the fan from running at all? I only use it for taking notes so I'm not worried about it overheating.


I'd be worried about turning off the fan completely.
You can do this in the bios im sure, however just because you "just take notes" doesnt mean the processor wont be used much. Its obviously spinning now for a reason (even with you "just taking notes"). You disable the fan and you will probably see yourself with a dead CPU soon.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micfiygd;15450471*
> So I have a dell laptop that is a few years old and today the fan starting making a really horrible noise whenever it starts to run.
> 
> Is there a way that I can stop the fan from running at all? I only use it for taking notes so I'm not worried about it overheating.


The fan is turning on today... that means it needs the cooling.

Open it up and add a few drops of oil on the fan spindle (there should be a hole under the fan's sticker). Had to do this with a 5 year old machine myself over the summer.


----------



## Z32

Personally, I would go to:
Start -> Control Panel -> Power Options

Change Plan Settings next to Power Saver. (Or create a new plan, call it "Low Fan"









Change Advanced Power Settings









Under Processor power management tab, change Minimum Processor State to 0%
(This will allow your CPU to rest, at the cost of more responsive initial application loading. the difference is minimal for applications, and great on power savings)

System Cooling policy: Passive
(This will clock down your CPU before it turns on a fan, preventing your fan from turning on as regularly)

Maximum Processor State, ~20%
(This caps your processor to 20% usage, keeping heat and electricity usage down, and the only down side is some things may take longer to open. no worries on a typing computer!)

Save the settings and select that plan to activate it.

Hope this helps get your laptop fan's usage much less
If the fan is still frequently turning on, next step is to take off the keyboard on the laptop and blow out the fan and heatsink area, and if necessary, oil the fan. Happy tuning!


----------

